# How To Fix Life Size Freddy Krueger Circuit Board



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I know this is a bit off topic but can you post some pics of this thing it SOUNDS COOL.

I have a friend who is an expert in stuff like that I will ask him if he can assist you in any way shape or form.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

I was just trying to upload the photos, just double click on the photo and it will show a close up of the photo. I hope your friend can help me.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

It looks like you had a capassitor short out on the PCB maybe, there also may be a bad resistor right next to the cap. on the back side of the PCB it looks like there may have been some cold solder joints on or about the location of the cap. ( connected to pin 16 of U1).

Would it be possible to get a clearer picture of the area where the damage is. Looks like around C4, R13, R12?


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*

On the bottom Photo there is a resistor on the left blown and number C22 and Q23. If there is anything else please let me know it will greatly be appreciated, thanx.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Spectremaster said:


> It looks like you had a capassitor short out on the PCB maybe, there also may be a bad resistor right next to the cap. on the back side of the PCB it looks like there may have been some cold solder joints on or about the location of the cap. ( connected to pin 16 of U1).
> 
> Would it be possible to get a clearer picture of the area where the damage is. Looks like around C4, R13, R12?


If you double click on the photo it will become close up. If that doesn't help let me know I'll post another Photo, thanx.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*

Here are more photos just doulbe click on them to see a closeup of them and I don't know the color of this resistor. If someone has a Freddy Krueger PLEASE take a picture of the circuit board and send me the picture greatly appreciated, thanx.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I emailed my friend no response yet he's probably asleep if he has any knowledge of how to fix your problem I will let you know.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

hurricanegame said:


> I emailed my friend no response yet he's probably asleep if he has any knowledge of how to fix your problem I will let you know.


THANX CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

You may have had a motor lock up on you and that caused a load on that resistor causing it to burn up. you may have to figure out what motor that is controling and check it. If you replace it and dont fix the problem it will only happen again.


----------



## Jon (Feb 16, 2004)

I cant help you with this but I can tell you that alot of the freddys had issues. I remember a freddy at a place was smoking.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Spectremaster said:


> You may have had a motor lock up on you and that caused a load on that resistor causing it to burn up. you may have to figure out what motor that is controling and check it. If you replace it and dont fix the problem it will only happen again.


How would know which motor? The only motor on Freddy is in his head so do I have to open his head? You can manually move the head and the eyes so does that mean the motor is good? Please bare with me because I'm a little illiterate with this, thanx again.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Without the board, or schematic, its hard to tell. If that resistor that is burnt, is in line with a connector, then follow the wire that goes to that connector to see where it goes. I have never seen this prop, im only going off of what i know about troubleshooting.


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey Jon, Freddy was probably smoking after he was torched in the boiller room. Sorry I had to, I'm sorry I can't help you but I'm a mechanic and no electronics wiz (nerd ). Sorry for that too. LOL


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*

Can Anyone Please Make A Copy Of Their Freddy Krueger Circuit Board So I Can See What Color Transistor Burned Out, Because Mind Is So Burned I Cannot Tell What Color It Is. Even Better Can Someone Tell Me How To Fix My Board All The Photos Are On Page One. For Close Up Please Double Click On Photo, Thanks.


----------



## HalloweenBob (Dec 5, 2006)

Fixing the board will be trial and error. I would start by replacing parts that are obviously burned. Like that resistor. Unfortunately, without a schematic or another board, there is no way to tell what the value of that resistor was. There could be other components blown as well. They don't always look as obvious as that resistor. So once you replace that, you may still have a problem.

How are you at soldering?

My other concern is that something caused that resistor to burn, and simply replacing it will not solve that problem. Unless you can find the cause of the problem the new components will burn up as well.

The motor is a good place to start. That is a logical possibility.

How many other parts are in this thing?

I wonder if you could find another one on eBay or something. Even if it doesn't work or has problems, you can swap parts.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

HalloweenBob said:


> Fixing the board will be trial and error. I would start by replacing parts that are obviously burned. Like that resistor. Unfortunately, without a schematic or another board, there is no way to tell what the value of that resistor was. There could be other components blown as well. They don't always look as obvious as that resistor. So once you replace that, you may still have a problem.
> 
> How are you at soldering?
> 
> ...


MY FRIEND IS DOING THE SODERING BUT ON EBAY THEY ARE OUTRAGOUSLY EXPENSIVE BROKEN OR NOT. THANKS APPRECIATE THE TIME. HOPE SOMEBODY CAN HELP ME.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*

Someone Please If You Have A Freddy Krueger Can You Just Take A Picture Of The Circuit Board So I Can Try And Fix The One I Have. If You Are One Of Those Guys That Can Fix A Circuit Board Please Look At My Pictures And See If You Can Figure It Out, Thanks.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

The person I know is on vacation if I get a hold of him when he comes back i will ask him about your issue with the board.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

hurricanegame said:


> The person I know is on vacation if I get a hold of him when he comes back i will ask him about your issue with the board.


THANKS, IT WILL BE WELL APPRECIATED.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

WILLIDEE said:


> Someone Please If You Have A Freddy Krueger Can You Just Take A Picture Of The Circuit Board So I Can Try And Fix The One I Have. If You Are One Of Those Guys That Can Fix A Circuit Board Please Look At My Pictures And See If You Can Figure It Out, Thanks.


Where are you located?


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*



Spectremaster said:


> Where are you located?


I'M IN THE BRONX, NEW YORK. HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME.


----------



## hermit4099 (Sep 16, 2006)

Don't have a clue about the board. On the backside were the circuit is burned it looks like a skull right in the solder. I don't think that's a good sign.


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

WILLIDEE said:


> I'M IN THE BRONX, NEW YORK. HOPE YOU CAN HELP ME.


Sorry too far away.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Spectremaster said:


> Sorry too far away.


Thanks anyway, I'm still trying and hoping someone can make a copy of their Freddy Krueger board, front and back, so I can try and figure out what color that transistor was. Well I hope someone can help, thanks again.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*help*

It would be helpful if someone can help me with fixing my Gemmy Freddy Krueger Prop. If not maybe someone can take a picture of the circuit board which is located at the base of the prop, please help, thanks.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*



hurricanegame said:


> The person I know is on vacation if I get a hold of him when he comes back i will ask him about your issue with the board.


Hey hurricanegame, the person you know that might be good at this, is he back from vacation. This would really help if he can, this would greatly be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Still working on this guy hopfully I'll have him in time for halloween. Maybe somebody has other suggestions for this guy, thaks.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*

Can somebody please take a picture of their Freddy Krueger Curcuit Board and let me know the what are the colors of the big resistor, please. This board is located on the bottom of the Prop.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*



hurricanegame said:


> The person I know is on vacation if I get a hold of him when he comes back i will ask him about your issue with the board.


Please through this item at your friend and see if he can help me out, thanks.


----------



## frizzen (Sep 9, 2004)

The really big Resistor that blew, is part of the power supply. Where does this prop get power? Battery, straight mains, mains stepped down through wallwart?

You asked about testing the motors, try hitting leads running to them with about 3-5v dc and see if you can get them to actuate, then flip polarity and they should go the other way. If the motors are good, you can rule that cause out.

Right off the bat, you've got several areas where the board has cooked, lots of bad solder joints... I'd probably run new traces for the burned ones with about 18-20g wire (since it looks to be a low-power DC only board), and I'd definately reflow all the nasty cold joints.

Has the top on the large Cap (next to the huge resistor you already know is blown) gone poofy or not? It looks like it has atleast burned the trace on negative side.


Yellow are bad solder connections
Orange are burned areas
Red are obviously bad components I wasn't sure about the Cap I already mentioned, so it only got partially in a red box


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*



frizzen said:


> The really big Resistor that blew, is part of the power supply. Where does this prop get power? Battery, straight mains, mains stepped down through wallwart?
> 
> You asked about testing the motors, try hitting leads running to them with about 3-5v dc and see if you can get them to actuate, then flip polarity and they should go the other way. If the motors are good, you can rule that cause out.
> 
> ...


The cap next to the resistor did not go puffy. The cap is fine. The resistor has burnt the colors off so I don't know what color is was to replace it. Now the power comes from the wall plug and you said to test the motors, now you said to use a 3-5v dc (is that a battery your talking about, let me know). I really appreciate your help, keep helping me, thanks.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*

Hey Frizzen it would greatly be appreciated if you can tell me the color of the resistor that burnt out and the C22 cap. Please help I know you do it, lol.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*

Maybe somebody can tell me what color of the large resistor is and what is the C22 cap is. The board is located under the foot stand of the Freddy Krueger prop. It would be better if you can take a picture of the board itself, thanks.


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

Willidee, So you let the spirit out of your Freddy prop when the board went up in smoke, not good! It's next to impossible with out the board in my hand to tell you what your problem is but I can tell you this that your burnt up resistor and circuit board is caused by excess current flow. You most likely a shorted out a transistor or possibly the electrolytic capacitor near your fried resistor and cooked circuit board. Check around your town for someone who knows about electronic circuits and has some simple test instruments like a volt/ohm meter, or better signal tracer. Good luck!


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks greatly appreciated.


----------



## WILLIDEE (Sep 18, 2007)

*Help*

I hope someone can help me I'm still trying to fix my Freddy Krueger again for this year. Maybe somebody can tell me what color of the large resistor is and what is the C22 cap is. The board is located under the foot stand of the Freddy Krueger prop. It would be better if you can take a picture of the board itself, thanks. If you can get the colors of the large resistor please list it from the top to the bottom and it would greatly be appreciated if you can send me photo, please.


----------

